# June Issue



## TazChris (Jul 16, 2003)

*July Issue*

Just got the June (the latest) issue in the mail, and well, I drooled a while over the Spider GT. Too bad when I went to the company's website, there was no info on custom work. I was hoping to maybe possibly buy those rims, if not the entire truck.

BTW, another great issue overall. I let my sub to the other mags go and only get this one. Has more than enough info to keep me informed.

Chris


----------



## RCDriverDB (Apr 19, 2004)

*Spider Truck*

Contact Damon at Hardcore. I'm sure he'd be willing to make a spider truck for you.... By the way...Just how many kidneys do you currently have? 

But seriously - that's the point of their theme series. They want to build the custom stuff for the serious enthusiast.


----------



## TazChris (Jul 16, 2003)

RCDriverDB said:


> Contact Damon at Hardcore. I'm sure he'd be willing to make a spider truck for you.... By the way...Just how many kidneys do you currently have?



I have one extra I can spare, my wifes two , and I'm sure I can find some in a back alley. The actually chassis on that thing is very very nice, I'm sure it may take an arm or two thrown in as well.

Chris


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Yha the spiderman truck is way sweet.Nothing like having a bunch of time on your hands to make such a creation.I like the mayhem.Looks like a nice peice.I will have to enter the contest and hope to win it.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

I guess they spoiled me with all the oval coverage in the two previous issues... I kind of thought they went back to being another Monster truck and offroad magazine, but I know that's selfish of me... I hope they sort of settle into a pattern of covering different areas each month so everyone gets their share of time in print...


----------



## elbowcreek (Apr 25, 2004)

Ya great magazine, I have dumped all the others except r/c nitro and r/c car


----------



## YBLegal (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey the June issue is the one that had my tip in it. Only time I'll see my name in a magazine unless COPS decides to come out with one. LOL


----------



## ekid138 (Mar 26, 2003)

tfrahm said:


> I guess they spoiled me with all the oval coverage in the two previous issues... I kind of thought they went back to being another Monster truck and offroad magazine, but I know that's selfish of me... I hope they sort of settle into a pattern of covering different areas each month so everyone gets their share of time in print...


You know what it is? There's not as much oval in the summer as the fall/winter. I know what your thinking "there's tons of races" and your right but all of the major races happen between (at least imo) Oct. and May. There's some big ones coming up and you can be sure we'll be there... never you worry, I'm a oval racer and a reader first and foremost. If anybody has any info any races please send it to us. If we don't know about it how can we cover it right? Thanks.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Do you have any plans to cover the Velodrome Nationals in Indianapolis at the end of August? Yeah, that would be great!

Racing is life. Everything else is just waiting.

INDY500BC


----------



## ekid138 (Mar 26, 2003)

rockin bob, do you have a link for the race? I searched and found the site for the track but no mention of the race, just bikes.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

http://www.pdxracing.net/
This is the site for Greg, the fellow who runs the show. Our next "Fun Run" is this Sunday. So it is the last warm-up race for the Nationals. There is a Indy Major Taylor Velodrome thread on the oval track listings, page 2. Thanks so much. INDY500BC


----------



## canbquik (Dec 17, 2002)

where can I find info on the Excaliber SK Spec Racer(pg.163). anything you have would be appreciated, thanks, Chris


----------



## mcastor11 (Oct 21, 2003)

I quess I was spoiled as well. It was SWEET to see articles on Dirt Oval racing. After 3 issuse now its just a pic here or there. But Monsters everywhere. I got my renewal in the mail. I havent sent it in yet. When it firts launched it looked like it would be a all around mag. Now to me its Monsters and T/C's. I will see what the next few will bring.
There are many DO's going on around the US. Jacksonville IL just had one last weekend. Monne IL just had the Nitro Sprints National, So we are out here. Would be nice to see stuff like that as well.


----------



## hock (Dec 31, 1998)

I for one would like to see dirt oval coverage and oval coverage. I think there is quite a bit of summer oval racing going on. what about track pull? That's different. I want different, stuff. I want at least one issue that does not have the words "belt drive" or "Shaft drive"


----------



## ekid138 (Mar 26, 2003)

I hear ya guys. I for one would like to see more oval too. Please never forget that I was an oval racer WAAAAYYYYY before I worked at the magazine and if you look back through the old posts I was the first person to post on HT about Driver existing and that they (I didn't work there then either) were going to cover oval. When I started there I began my task of getting Driver into as much oval as we could cover and I think we've been doing more oval coverage than anyone ever did, LOL even when oval was huge (well ok maybe that part's a little over the edge but you get my point). What I've been trying to say is that there may be plenty of oval racing during the summer but I hope you can appreciate that it costs magazines a brickload of money to cover races (I don't come cheap ya know :thumbsup: ) so we have to realistically cover the larger or vital races within oval i.e. ROAR NATS, Coopers, Birds, etc. We also have to help our advertisers by covering events they are involved with while giving our readers something worth buying Driver for (an idea for a post... when did your RCCA sub expire? Mine was Oct of 2003... I had bought into the longer one for some reason). We (especially me) try to cover some other oval races for the sake of getting more oval exposure but we have to be selective of what gets covered (pssst... everyone has oval races) because of our budget. I'm not saying that anyones races aren't important (I want to make that VERY clear), what I'm saying is that we have to cover all racing (oval included) and have to come up with the best way we can to meet all of our readers needs (I've come to realize what a nearly impossible juggling act this is) within the budget of money we can afford to spend on coverage. I personally, as well as Greg and everyone else at the magazine are always open and really do love to hear about races going on but I hope you all can understand the reality that we can't cover all the races and can't be everywhere all the time, our wives would leave us for sure!!!  . Also, alot of the time we don't hear about some races until its nearly too late to get someone there. If your running a race or even just racing in one... please let us know it's happening if you think it's a big race. We watch for what we can but we can't spend our whole day on the internet... you wouldn't have anything to read. If you know of races that you feel should be covered (no matter what it is), shoot us an email and we will ALWAYS take your races into consideration. Basically we're covering what I personally know exists and have experienced in my own racing career and I haven't been everywhere so we need your help too. I'm sorry to go on and on here but I have a bad habit of taking things personally, and I feel like I'm losing you all because we can't make an all oval magazine, as much as I personally would LOVE that. I hate to hear that you've only been buying Driver because of oval coverage and don't want it unless you only get oval. I don't like that you aren't getting anything else out of what has completely become our lives and what we work very hard to put together for everyoneinto the wee hours each month. If anyone has ideas for oval stuff they would like to see covered, reviewed or otherwise, lets create a thread in our forum here for suggestions and input. A sort of suggestion box if you will. We won't be able to tell you all the outcome of each suggestion, successful or not but I think it will help us to give you all something you want to see as often as possible. What do you guys think?


----------



## mcastor11 (Oct 21, 2003)

Find some one from each region. The Majority of the guys or gals will be racing anyways. Cover the WHOLE US.

I really liked the first couple of issues. Now its TC this Monster truck That, 1/8 scales...same stuff as the other mag...

I know that Carpet season is comming up here in IN. So if you had someone in lets say region 5 cover some events. They are probley going any ways. Work out some thing. 
I have also notices the Boat section...RC modler cover that well.....

You guys came out of the gate SMOKIN...now to me its fizzled out. I can take notes on the races I attend. Mind you I dont run alot. This is a hobby to me not my life. I plan on running DO's in IL this winter. I dont do carpet. But there might be somone eles that might be going to a "BIG RACE" and can do some free lancing....


----------



## blueracer55 (Dec 23, 2003)

i justed wanted to say thanks to r/c driver. they recently sponsored a event in indiana, and at least gave me my 35 dollars entry fee. u guys are a real nice group of people, and hopefully i'll see u guys again. 
yes i was the guy with the edm at the offroad race.
www.geocities.com/advancespeedway


----------



## BobHastings (Jul 23, 2003)

You Planet guys are top-knotch too. We always enjoy the visit...matter of fact we stopped back on the way to the airport to play; loaded muddy truck into the luggage to the joy of the security people


----------



## Exterminator (Jun 17, 2002)

R/C Driver,
Do you have a way for racers to submit articles to the magazine of larger races that we racers attend but don't have any magazine people in attendance? 
This might be a way to get more wide reaching information. Not just factory drivers at big races.
Currently here in the NorthWest we have a summer off-road series that has over 1000 entrys in 6 events at 6 different tracks. But there is no coverage of it in any mag.


----------

